# AMD's new budget card: HD 6670-exceptional performance in budget



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

AMD has officially released their new flagship of budget cards, namely HD 6570 and HD 6670. The most interesting product is HD 6670. available @ $90, it is providing performance just below GTS 450. in Metro 2033, at full HD resolution with 4X AF and no AA it is providing over 30 fps which is just great for a sub $100 card. Check out the review in Tomshardware. All the current and demanding games are perfectly playable @ 1080P with decent set of setting.
The card is based on BART architecture with 480 stream processors, 24 texture units and 8 color rops and clocked at 800 MHz for core and 1000 Mhz (effective 4 GHz) for its GDDR5 memory. The BART is showing its potential again and again.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 19, 2011)

and the best thing is that it does not need PCIE power connectors for its operation.
so its the most powerful card for no name/ unbranded/intex/mercury  PSU's.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

saw the review amazing ! INR shud be around 3K !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

here goes anandtech - 
AMDâ€™s Radeon HD 6670 & Radeon HD 6570: Twoâ€™s Company, Sub-$100â€™s A Crowd - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 19, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> saw the review amazing ! INR shud be around 3K !



i dont think so... it will be near abt 4.5~5k as cards which list in US convert with 50rs/$

so 90$ will be 90*50=4500

hope i am wrong


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya, the price will be on the same range of HD 5670, within 4k to 5k. Still it is a very good buy for resolutions like 1440X810 (19" display) or 1600X900 (20").t


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 19, 2011)

whats the diff. between this card VS 5770 ... is there a remarkable diff.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

^^u mean 6670 vs 5770?
6670<5750<5770


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 19, 2011)

does this mean 4670 will get cheaper ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> INR shud be around 3K !



impossible.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^u mean 6670 vs 5770?
> 6670<5750<5770



yes 

actually i posted without going for a full review ... so was looking for quick answer 

now gone through the complete review thanks to Jaskanwar Singh

repped added for the link


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> does this mean 4670 will get cheaper ?



I think you meant to say HD5670 - I think it price will come down under 4K 

WoW! for AMD we can get cheap but powerful VFM cards like this and the  - AMD FTW 

BTW, thanks jas and cilus for sharing the review links - I'm amzed to see it's performance - power draw and temps too - it's simply a superb VFM card


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, this 6670 almost performs equal to a 5750!!!!  The pricing is too good. Now every buyer can add a good discrete gpu.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2011)

Ya, that is the beauty of the BART architecture. It is having only 80 SIMD extra than HD 5670 but the performance is almost equal to almost HD 5750, having 720 SIMD which clearly implies that BART SIMDs are more optimized than the older Cypress SIMDs.
Imagine a card with 1600 BART SIMDs....it could actually easily beat HD 6970. The HD 6870 with its 1120 stream processors are in the league of GTX 560...imagine what a 1600 stream processor can do.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Ya, that is the beauty of the BART architecture. It is having only 80 SIMD extra than HD 5670 but the performance is almost equal to almost HD 5750, having 720 SIMD which clearly implies that BART SIMDs are more optimized than the older Cypress SIMDs.
> Imagine a card with 1600 BART SIMDs....it could actually easily beat HD 6970. The HD 6870 with its 1120 stream processors are in the league of GTX 560...imagine what a 1600 stream processor can do.



No offense 
but GTX 560ti is competing with HD 6950 not HD 6870


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2011)

ya, I know...price wise your comment is correct. But the performance of HD 6870 is just below the GTX 560 Ti...560Ti does not offer any heavy performance boost. Their are some factory overclocked version of HD 6870 from MSI which actually beats a GTX 560 in its stock speed. HD 6870 also responses well with overclocking.


----------



## baccilus (Apr 20, 2011)

This is just amazing. This will be THE card to buy in this budget. It will be interesting to see the price at which it is released here in India.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2011)

I would say that overclocked 560's responds to clock speeds even better. Maybe a 6870 oc comes close to a stock 560-ti. But oced 560's like msi twin frozr II and asus direct cuII perform much better than oced 6870 and can touch gtx 570 levels.

So fermi should not be counted out. But yes, barts architecture is very good and respond well to overclocks. But don't expect any 1600 sp barts anymore cause southern islands a.k.a 7 series is just round the corner. I wonder what architectural improvements amd gonna make.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

If it's available online in Indian stores, please post shopping website..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

wait for a week. will show up in some sites. also keep an eye on SMC. they usually have it first. or techenclave DP. may see posts on preorder.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

what will be the recommended PSU for HD 6670?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> what will be the recommended PSU for HD 6670?



HD6670 needs roughly same power as HD5670. so minimum is FSP 350W but recommended is Corsair CX400W or FSP Saga II 500W.


----------

